# Dizzy ABD and Shy deaf ABD x pup



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi everyone -thought I share few pictures of my babies ;-)
Dizzy -adopted this month -have one half blue eye x 




































IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards

Shy deaf puppy also adopted x


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful pair! Don't see many ABDs around here but I love the breed, big softies at heart. Pup looks like she needs to lose a bit of weight, no offence meant 

My other half has the same studded harness as your pretty deaf puppy for his English Bulldog, think it suits your girl more though! What's her name?


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thorne said:


> Beautiful pair! Don't see many ABDs around here but I love the breed, big softies at heart. Pup looks like she needs to lose a bit of weight, no offence meant
> 
> My other half has the same studded harness as your pretty deaf puppy for his English Bulldog, think it suits your girl more though! What's her name?


Her name is Shy /Bella -and yep she got a little bit on podgy side due to treats while training her x -she's on diet for a while now ;-)))
ABDs are great breed -like any dog it all depends in thir owner


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Ariana1985 said:


> Her name is Shy /Bella -and yep she got a little bit on podgy side due to treats while training her x -she's on diet for a while now ;-)))
> ABDs are great breed -like any dog it all depends in thir owner


I've known one ABD and he used to put on weight really easily too  He was a lovely dog, just a big softy with a scary face bless him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

What beautiful doggies. I have just recently got a rescue Staff x ABD pup. He is the sweetest thing.


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thorne -Shy is on steroids for her sking she also been spayed -both of this factors also contributed to her weight gain -she will be slim very soon tho lol
Mlb -i love staffies -they are such great dogs x cant beet staffie smiles ;-)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

my daft moment..what ABD stands for? (except "a beautiful dog"?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> my daft moment..what ABD stands for? (except "a beautiful dog"?)


American bulldog


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs by the way


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you .. They are quite a pair 
shy is quick and wiling to train
Dizzy is slow and loves slobbibg on me while deciding if he shuld respond to my commands or just sit there and slob ;-)))


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Thorne said:


> I've known one ABD and he used to put on weight really easily too  He was a lovely dog, just a big softy with a scary face bless him.


I agree with the weight thing. Got to be careful with Buster and his weight, he piles it on so easy.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and stunning. How old are they?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful dogs your photography is lovely, really atmospheric


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jugsmalone Shy is 7 months 
Annd Dizzy (3-5 years) 
Simplysardonic -thank you ;-))


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning dogs


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

hi everyone its been over aa month since we adopted Dizzy what a month it was
In between kennel cough (for Dizzy and Shy) ,ear infection, skin problems (looks like grass and food allergy)
lack of space in king size bed or a sofa for that matter ,cups or tea flying when they playing ,and loads of white hairs all over my black house-hes doing well-we all love him!
Dizzy is a typical male (all talk and no action -that is his growling at Shy when she sits on his head or when he think Shy is attacking me he will try to nibble on her -sounds scary -but as i said -hes all "mouth" lol)
Shy wears pants in their relationship -she puts him in his place when needed ,start an argument (for no reason) or if he sleeps where she wants to -she will either sleep on him or sit on hos face(he then will growl his face off ,then move away ;-() ...on other times Shy is humping him (I'm sure there is something not quite right here hehehe;-))
Most of the time dizzy is
A) sleeping
B) slobbing over me
C) more sleeping
D) playing with Shy


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys ,I thought I post a quick update on Dizzy .Well Dizzy boy is still dizzy but he's also well behaved, every morning after school run and before his walk he greets us with cry noises -it's soo sweet .on the night time Shy and Dizzy sleep together in their bed ;D -yes you heard me right -BED-so we have a bit more space hehe ,we take their bed with us to the bedroom so we know they are warm and safe 
Dizzy is learning not to scare off his new friends-he still makes growling noises ...and ended up running away...so we need to slowly overcome that .
Today I took a camera with me -so I thought I do a small update -the dogs after a run where steaming -it was blizzare 
Dizzy is learning hand signals and hes doing well xx
After every walk Dizzy is BLACK -so I have to carry him to the shower (he hates his baths) : ;D


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

what beautiful dogs! i used to have an ABD bitch, she was the best thing, her temperament was amazing, we had such a special bond sometimes i swear she was human lol! cherish them!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Their both stunning. Especially liking the black and white pics.


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you xxxx
Hayley -since I moved out I always had bull breeds-their temperaments are great-they are bit dopey ))


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stunning! :d


----------

